# αυτόκλητη γενική συνέλευση



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2008)

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Ως τώρα έχω ψάξει self convened, self summoned και self convoked αλλά δεν υπάρχουν πολλά ευρήματα. Έχετε κάτι υπόψη;


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2008)

Μια πρόχειρη σκέψη:

a general meeting called by members
a general meeting called by requisition of members


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 18, 2008)

nickel said:


> Μια πρόχειρη σκέψη:
> 
> a general meeting called by members
> a general meeting called by requisition of members


Μembers of what όμως; Αν θεωρηθεί ότι αναφέρεται στα μέλη του ΔΣ (directors), τότε παύει να είναι αυτόκλητη. To requisition, πάντως, είναι προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση, και αν μιλάμε για ΓΣ μετόχων, τότε ίσως η λύση είναι "by requisition of shareholders". Βλ. εδώ το 12.3.2.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 18, 2008)

Καταρχήν, αδυνατώ να κατανοήσω την έννοια του αυτόκλητου. Σημαίνει δηλαδή ότι μετά την παρέλευση κάποιου χρόνου ή την επέλευση κάποιου γεγονότος η συνέλευση γίνεται χωρίς καμία άλλη πρόσκληση;

Δηλαδή, σαν να λέμε αν στη σημερινή συνέλευση δεν αποφασίσουμε με πλειοψηφία για το αν θα φάμε πατατάκια ή όχι, αυτομάτως και χωρίς άλλη ειδοποίηση θα ξαναγίνει συνέλευση στις 3 η ώρα της 15ης Αυγούστου;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2008)

Παιδιά, δεν υπάρχει ουδεμία εξήγηση. Μόνο αυτό ως τίτλος των πρακτικών.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2008)

Με κίνδυνο να επισύρω την οργή του γαλαζοαίματου της ομήγυρης (), σας μεταφέρω πως ενημερώθηκα ότι προτιμάται το self invited. 
Αυτό που εννοείται είναι, πράγματι, ότι η σύγκληση έγινε με πρωτοβουλία των συμμετεχόντων. 

Οι αγγλόφωνοι πώς το λένε; Λεξ;


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 18, 2008)

Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, αυτόκλητη είναι η ΓΣ των μετόχων η οποία δεν συγκαλείται από το ΔΣ, αλλά από τους ίδιους τους μετόχους (από μια μερίδα αυτών δηλαδή, που συνήθως πρέπει να αντιπροσωπεύει τουλάχιστον 10% του κεφαλαίου).

Για τους αγγλόφωνους δεν έχω κάτι να προσθέσω στα ανωτέρω. Αν το "by requisition of shareholders" δεν το θέλουμε, μπορούμε πιο απλά να πούμε "convoked by shareholders". Τώρα, αν το self-invited "προτιμάται" από τον πελάτη, o πελάτης έχει πάντα δίκιο, οπότε το βάζουμε στα γρήγορα και το ξεχνάμε ακόμα πιο γρήγορα για να μη μας γίνει έξη.


----------

